# No Competing Device For Dna30d Yet



## johan (28/3/14)

Just got the results of tests done by a guy that goes by the name Breaktru on a technical forum. No competing device for Evolv's DNA30D device yet. On the brochure of the Seneca SNC-30W it looks like it will kick the DNA30D's ass, but not to be. This Korean product is just plain junk. [PS. for those that don't know; NO LOAD means no coil connected].

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Thanks @johanct. That is extremely important to know re the Rhino.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

